# Help... White worms?



## Creature1 (Jul 10, 2017)

Hey guys its been a while since i posted. However i went to clean creatures cage and there were these small white worms crawling around i immediately took him for a bath and he pooped as usual broke it in half i dont see any worms in his poop jus on his cage. I just cleaned and sterilized it so no pictures but was wondering if anyone had an idea of what they are. And i had no idea where to post this. I just hope its nothing serious and can be taken of quite quickly. Thank you guys


----------



## Creature1 (Jul 10, 2017)

They werent where he sleeps or in the food or water or his wheel though


----------



## Creature1 (Jul 10, 2017)

A spot i missed


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Those look like maggots not worms. Have there been any flies in the house or around his cage?


----------



## Creature1 (Jul 10, 2017)

Only the absolute super annoying fruit flies lol but no house flies or anything not since we moved into our new place. These things are tiny though. As small as a piece of lead for a mechanical pencil. They were all over his poop though when i cleaned his cage not in it when he did go.


----------



## Creature1 (Jul 10, 2017)

Ok never mind wife just said we still have houseflies flying around


----------



## Creature1 (Jul 10, 2017)

Update havent seen any since this post


----------

